# Pro600 and Mignon Specialita bought today



## M5Sime (Jan 5, 2020)

Here is my first setup.. bought today from Bella Barista. Cannot say enough how fab David was and the time we spent.. the rest of the team are delightful..

not even turned it on yet or started the grinder seasoning (beans provided free from BB).

Simon


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

What a fantastic first set up. Enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolingFlush (Aug 4, 2019)

You beauty! Enjoy, it looks amazing ?


----------



## Wobbit (Aug 16, 2015)

Soo shiny! Can't beat Bella Barista's service. Well worth the trip


----------



## M5Sime (Jan 5, 2020)

CoolingFlush said:


> You beauty! Enjoy, it looks amazing ?


 Thanks! Just been to Tesco for 15L of Ashbrook water


----------



## M5Sime (Jan 5, 2020)

Wobbit said:


> Soo shiny! Can't beat Bella Barista's service. Well worth the trip


 Really is great. It was a 90min drive and traffic was OK. The team are sooo nice! It's like an adult sweet shop! So much stainless steel!! You can only tell the quality, fit and finish from touching, inspecting and turning knobs.. I could have gone with the ECM Slim (really nice).. but just didn't want the HX faff..

got to start learning my art!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

"if in doubt go flat out"

awesome that is an impressive first setup - what have you come from?


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Really nice, enjoy!


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Very nice, have fun with it.


----------



## M5Sime (Jan 5, 2020)

matted said:


> "if in doubt go flat out"
> 
> awesome that is an impressive first setup - what have you come from?


 I have been avoiding going down the wormhole for a while.. I use a Moka pot today and milk jug frother. Pretty good. I wasn't planning to go quite soo deep on the Espresso machine, but didn't want compromises in speed with a single boiler setup. Hence I somehow managed to convince myself a DB was the only way to go!!


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

God I love new shiny things. I'm like a magpie


----------



## M5Sime (Jan 5, 2020)

Bella barista was stainless heaven ?


----------

